# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  FEDOR, humanoid robot, Android Technics, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Designer - Android Technics

twitter.com/FEDOR37516789

FEDOR on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

FEDOR project - development of action with hand tools

Published on Oct 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Using the load

Published on Oct 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

FEDOR fulfills bipedalism

Published on Oct 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Test of autonomous robot to drive a conventional car

Published on Oct 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robot FEDOR. testing of dynamic equilibrium system

Published on Oct 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Performing object manipulation with both hands automatically

Published on Oct 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

FEDOR, humanoid robot

Published on Oct 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Russian Robot F.E.D.O.R - SKYNET today is a reality

Published on Oct 16, 2016




Butovo Dynamics

Published on Nov 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Russian android robot Fedor to acquire self-learning abilities"
The robot has been developed for Russia’s Emergencies Ministry

December 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cyber cosmonaut or rescue robot? Russian android Fedor passes various tests

Published on Dec 9, 2016




> Android robot FEDOR, likely to be part of Russian manned space missions starting 2021, has displayed its handyman skills in a new video released by its developers. FEDOR can function both automatically and through a special avatar-suit, performing the movements of a human operator.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Алексей Богданов: "Федор" отправится в облет Луны" (in Russian)

December 13, 2016

----------


## admin

Russian Terminator humanoid robot FEDOR learns to shoot with both hand, episode 3

Published on Apr 16, 2017

"That's quite a shot! Russian humanoid set for space learns how to shoot a gun with BOTH hands"
'Cyber cosmonaut' Fedor will be sent to the International Space Station
Putin wants space chiefs to make first landing on the moon within 15 years
Has learned a range of skills to strengthen its motor skills and algorithms
Recently demonstrated it can shoot a fire arm using both of its hands 

by Stacy Liberatore and Will Stewart
April 14, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Можно ли доверять роботу Фёдору? Эксклюзивные испытания WarGonzo

Published on Dec 18, 2017




> Мы стали первыми блогерами, которым удалось проникнуть в секретную лабораторию, где выращивают роботов-антропоморфов. Создатели легендарного российского робота Фёдора разрешили нам не просто прикоснуться к вершине их творения, но и самим потестить умную машину. Мы воспользовались случаем и устроили с Федей настоящий батл: робот против человека. Самым рискованным оказался тест на доверие. Смотреть до конца!

----------


## Airicist

"Ну что, Boston Dynamics, соснули?" - Российский робот "Федор" продемонстрировал новые умения!

Published on Feb 27, 2019




> Новое видео с российским человекоподобным роботом под названием "Федор". Его новые возможности не впечатлили...
> 
> На днях американская компания Boston Dynamics представила новое нашумевшее видео со своей разработкой. Компания научила своего робота бегать по пересеченной неровной местности, преодолевая преграды.
> 
> Российские разработчики решили не отставать от американцев и продемонстрировали свое творение - робота Федор. Правда, его возможности далеко не такие впечатляющие, как у Boston Dynamics. Они показали, как Федор не слишком удачно пытается ползать, орудует огнетушителем, а также залезает в авто с помощью подъемной конструкции.

----------


## Airicist

Робот Федор полетит на МКС 22 августа

Published on Aug 2, 2019




> Андроид "Фёдор" отправится на МКС 22 августа и станет первым роботом в космосе. Об этом глава «Роскосмоса» Дмитрий Рогозин рассказал  Владимиру Путину и объяснил, что Федя – аватар, он полностью копирует движения космонавта, поэтому его будут отправлять на самые опасные работы. А управлять им можно будет с земли. Эксперименты с ним проведет космонавт Александр Скворцов - он уже ждет андроида на космической станции. Фёдор - это аббревиатура. Расшифровывается -  Final Experimental Demonstration Object Research (Финальный экспериментальный демонстрационный объект исследований). Он родился в 2012 - с этого года велась работа по заказу Фонда перспективных исследований. Сначала его назвали "Аватар", уже позже - Фёдор. У него есть страница в твиттере, он там рассказывает, как готовится к полету на беспилотном корабле. К примеру, сетует, что перед запуском грузового "Прогресса" заезжал Рогозин, а его так некстати завернули в защитную пленку, готовили примерку к ложементу корабля. А ещё делится фотографиями напарника, которого готовят коллеги из НАСА. Учат Федора даже самым обычным вещам, например, открывать бутылку минеральной воды и подносить её к технологическому отверстию, "которые люди называют ртом".

----------


## Airicist

SKYBOT F-850 подготовка к полету

Published on Aug 9, 2019




> Человекоподобный робот Skybot F-850 создан компанией «Андроидная техника» и Фондом перспективных исследований по техническому заданию МЧС. После стыковки «Союза» с МКС его перенесут из корабля в российский сегмент станции, где под управлением космонавта Роскосмоса Александра Скворцова он выполнит ряд тестовых задач. Всего на орбите он пробудет 2 недели, затем вернется на Землю в начале сентября.
> 
> Запуск корабля «Союз МС-14» запланирован на 22 августа. Он пройдет в беспилотном режиме и станет испытательным для ракеты-носителя «Союз-2.1а», так как до этого она выводила на орбиту грузовые корабли и различные космические аппараты. «Союз-2» этапа 1а приходит на смену ракете-носителю «Союз-ФГ», которая с 2002 года доставляла на орбиту международные экипажи.

----------


## Airicist

Skybot F-850 humanoid robot

Published on Aug 19, 2019




> Skybot F-850 is a humanoid robot developed by the Androidnaya Technika company in cooperation with the Russian Foundation for Advanced Research Projects. Formerly known as Fedor (Федор), the robot is powered by a set of standard batteries from the Russian Orlan spacesuit for spacewalks. Skybot F-850 can perform some tasks in an autonomous mode and can be used under the full remote control of an operator. Skybot F-850 will travel to the International Space Station on board the uncrewed Soyuz MS-14 spacecraft and will return after two weeks. On the International Space Station, Skybot F-850 will work in “avatar” mode, copying the movements of an operator.

----------


## Airicist

Soyuz MS-14 ready to launch Skybot F-850

Published on Aug 19, 2019




> A Soyuz-2.1a launch vehicle will launch the Soyuz MS-14 spacecraft from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan, on 22 August 2019, at 03:38 UTC (09:38 local time). The uncrewed Soyuz MS-14 is the first human rated spacecraft to be launched by a Soyuz-2.1a launch vehicle. Soyuz MS-14 will transport cargo to the International Space Station and Skybot F-850, a humanoid robot that can be remote-controlled and was formerly known as Fedor (Федор).

----------


## Airicist

Blastoff! Russian Humanoid Robot Launches to Space Station

Published on Aug 21, 2019




> A Russian Soyuz 2.1a rocket launched an upgraded version of a Soyuz capsule on Aug. 21, 2019. The payload included a Russian Skybot F-850 humanoid robot and 1,450 pounds of cargo.


"Meet Skybot F-850, the Humanoid Robot Russia Is Launching into Space"

by Tom Metcalfe 
August 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Soyuz MS-14 launch with Skybot F-850 on board

Published on Aug 21, 2019




> A Soyuz-2.1a launch vehicle launched the Soyuz MS-14 spacecraft from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan, on 22 August 2019, at 03:38 UTC (09:38 local time). The uncrewed Soyuz MS-14 is the first human rated spacecraft to be launched by a Soyuz-2.1a launch vehicle. Soyuz MS-14 will transport cargo to the International Space Station and Skybot F-850, a humanoid robot that can be remote-controlled and was formerly known as Fedor (Федор). The Soyuz MS-14 spacecraft is scheduled to automatically dock to the space-facing Poisk module of the International Space Station on 24 August 2019, at 05:30 UTC (01:30 EDT).

----------


## Airicist

Робот: космический формат

Published on Aug 23, 2019




> Параметры человекоподобного антропоморфного робота Skybot F-850, который 22 августа 2019 года на космическом корабле "Союз МС-14" отправился на МКС.

----------


## Airicist

Russia's humanoid robot on Space Station plays with drill, more

Published on Sep 3, 2019




> Russia's humanoid space robot Skybot F-850, aka FEDOR, is demonstrating its abilities on the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

Космическая одиссея робота Федора

Nov 11, 2019




> Первый в истории России антропоморфный робот-космонавт  Федор (Final Experimental Demonstration Object Research) с позывным Skybot F-850. Окончательное решение об отправке первого российского робота на орбиту было принято всего за несколько месяцев до старта. Фильм телестудии Роскосмоса рассказывает о том, как робот, разработанный для спасения людей, готовился к космическому полету и что из этого получилось.
> Премьера фильма состоялась 12 ноября 2019 года на телеканале "Звезда".

----------

